# Anyone have their Maxima water flooded and repaired?



## Happymax (Aug 14, 2013)

My 98 Maxima got caught in a flood of water almost got through but then it died. Later got it going and drove it home. But the water did a number on the electronics. I am wanting to know if any others have had this same problem, and if so could you get it repaired? and how is it now working? Thanks for any help.


----------

